# looking for entry level position



## jenniferst (Mar 6, 2009)

just finished class on medical coding need to intern for someone in california while I continue my education to  get cpc certified thanks for any help! my email Amethyst355@hotmail.com


----------



## dentfam (Apr 2, 2009)

*Location in CA?*

Where are you located in CA?


----------

